# my spec



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

hi everyone finally got my spec caiman will post picture soon as i have some


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Bit of a non-event, without pics.:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I am a scarecrow said:


> Bit of a non-event, without pics.:lol2:


agree


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

*pix*

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/robert_249/DSCF0429.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/robert_249/DSCF0428.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/robert_249/DSCF0422.jpg

http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/robert_249/DSCF0420.jpg


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry this might be abit better


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

links work dont know why it wouldnt let me insert the images sorry guys


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

here you go pal


































hope you dont mind me doing that

looks very nice BTW tiny how big is it? old? looks cute for now


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

thanx for that  is a late last year about 10 inches will be getting a proper measure and weigh on him soon going to give him chance to settle in first dont want to stress him out to much


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

davesreptiles said:


> thanx for that  is a late last year about 10 inches will be getting a proper measure and weigh on him soon going to give him chance to settle in first dont want to stress him out to much


yer far play, very nice it is, keep us all posted, with pics and stuff as it grows : victory:, to add get the links like above ones you had and click the pic above the message box area (when your replying to a thread) which looks like 2 mountains and the sun (i guess) paste the link in there and it will insert the pic into your reply message box : victory: if it works your be able to see the pics before you click submit reply button


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

very first feed


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

davesreptiles said:


> image
> 
> very first feed


How big is the eclosure?

How was it getting the DWA in Grimsby, I'm based in hull and I'm looking at £58 Licence and £350 vet fees.

Just trying to work out an enclosure now lol


----------

